# West Coast Bomber



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

So @Adam took it upon himself to issue punishment. The target, me for winning our fantasy football league this year. It was supposed to be a simple fiver you sneaky little...Needless to say I have to find a new mailbox. Plenty of quality sticks here too. Thanks brother!

Message received.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

MattT said:


> So @Adam took it upon himself to issue punishment. The target, me for winning our fantasy football league this year. It was supposed to be a simple fiver you sneaky little...Needless to say I have to find a new mailbox. Plenty of quality sticks here too. Thanks brother!
> 
> Message received.
> 
> ...


That is a great hit.


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome! Great hit!!


----------

